# New from China



## Christina (Jan 5, 2009)

hi everyone, nice to be on here. i am a new one from China. since in china, archery is not as that popular, but i believe it will be very popular throughout the whole China. i get here to select some useful techinical information from you to spread them to Chinese archers and shooters. i hope you don't mind. and i am also very glad to make friends here, maybe my english could be enhanced from here,too. 
thank you!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Christina. Have fun here.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*welcome to AT*

:welcomesign:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Is that a first??? Welcome to AT and have fun!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

welcome


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Christina


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Christina (Jan 5, 2009)

*thank you all*

i have really learned many things from AT, thank you all!


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Christina, welcome to the AT family! If you ever need some technical information, better not ask me because I don't really know much, but there are hundreds of people here that do!


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to AT from Missouri.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello from Missouri, Christina! I was a virgin archery talker a few weeks ago myself! Lots of great people on here, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------

